# Can you make MDMA without sassafras oil?



## Honolulu98 (Dec 23, 2021)

I have been looking for this substance for several days to obtain safrole and I can only find things with really exorbitant prices and very small quantities

Do you know a good way to buy it for Spain?

Or is there some other way to do MDMA without safrole?


----------



## William Dampier (Dec 30, 2021)

PMK-methyl, ethyl or another ether glycidate from China.


----------



## kawaii

William Dampier said:


> PMK-methyl, ethyl or another ether glycidate from China.



William Dampieru r right. I got pmk ethyl glycidate but dont know how to synthesize. could u tell me?


----------



## William Dampier

kawaii said:


> u r right. I got pmk ethyl glycidate but dont know how to synthesize. could u tell me?



kawaiiThere are already a few topics with similar issues, and even answers. Besides, I wrote PM.


----------



## kawaii

What does "PM" mean?


----------



## HEISENBERG

kawaii said:


> What does "PM" mean?



kawaiiPrivate message


----------



## Burrissah

Hey mate I'm new here and been searching for a while... anychance you can also pm me this process. I have access to both pmk oil and pmk powder... also psudeo ampyh powder.


----------



## elcamino99

what is better to use for mdma ? pmk oil or powder ?


----------



## William Dampier

elcamino99 said:


> what is better to use for mdma ? pmk oil or powder ?



elcamino99Powder for legal transportation of the reagent, which we convert into oil before synthesis.


----------



## William Dampier

Burrissah said:


> Hey mate I'm new here and been searching for a while... anychance you can also pm me this process. I have access to both pmk oil and pmk powder... also psudeo ampyh powder.



BurrissahPerhaps you better use a pseudo, if there is access to this.


----------



## spencer25

William Dampier said:


> Powder for legal transportation of the reagent, which we convert into oil before synthesis.



William Dampierand how convert to oil¿?


----------

